# How am I supposed to do a search??



## jpinmaryland (Dec 13, 2008)

There's a huge pop up ad right in front of the search window. It completely blocks where I am supposed to put the information for the search! This is not very user friendly, it sucks...Thank you for your help. This is very frustrating.


----------



## Alix (Dec 13, 2008)

Are you using Firefox or IE?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 13, 2008)

there is no X or close button on the pop up?


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 13, 2008)

It happened to me once, then it went away... I think it might be one certain ad that's doing it...


----------



## jpinmaryland (Dec 13, 2008)

No there is no close button...I am on MOzilla Firefox but currently am experiencing a problem with a virus known as Vundum. This virus throws pop ups at the worst time but I did not think that is what I am experiencing now. However I guess that is still possible that this is the result of the spyware/virus...


----------



## GB (Dec 13, 2008)

Do you have Adblock loaded for Firefox? If not then load this and it will get rid of that and every other ad.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 13, 2008)

I can attest to GB's suggestion, jp.  It's great!


----------



## jpinmaryland (Dec 14, 2008)

it's probably too late for that as I need to get the pc serviced owing to the virus: vundo is the correct spelling. I am not sure it's the virus, as the problem did not occur when I first logged on but am now experiencing it. I will have to get back on this issue after we get rid of the vundo..


----------



## GB (Dec 14, 2008)

The virus is no reason not to load adblock. It loads in 2 seconds and then you will be done with ads for good. The popup ad you are talking about I am pretty sure has nothing to do with your virus. Other DC members have complained about that one in the past.


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 14, 2008)

I think that Google advanced search works a lot better than vBulliten search. Have you tried that jp?


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 14, 2008)

I do see the point. I did install adblock. When I click on search, it is still covered by the add.


----------



## GB (Dec 14, 2008)

If adblock did not automatically block it then there should be an adblock button to press that can manually block it or you go to the adblock menu and manually block it.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Dec 27, 2008)

yes Google advanced search usually works better in these cases..The ad problem was not caused by the Virus indeed as it is back...


----------

